# Another Incredible Dog



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

I had to share.....now i have to hug my four babies.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

awww...I love that!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Boy, that's a real tear jerker.


----------



## Lillysmom (Oct 9, 2012)

Yet another reason amongst many that I love dogs!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

That is so sad, yet heart warming.


----------



## andra (Aug 23, 2010)

(((HUGS)))


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

OH MY…this is so sad. Reminds me of that movie and true story, Hachi


----------

